# Need some advice about a boat/motor purchase...



## bobberboy (Oct 7, 2009)

I found a 1983 ALUMACRAFT 1562 FLAT BOTTOM JON BOAT.......1981 15 HP EVINRUDE .......1983 TRAILER.......TRAVEL COVER...NEW BEARINGS. ..FRESH GREASE....SPARE TIRE...ALL CAMO....... RUNS GREAT..... FISH OR HUNT TODAY on Craig's list. I have been trying to figure out what the boat looks like and think I have an idea. Does anyone know about the motor? How do I tell whether the motor really runs great. I assume the owner can run it in a barrel for me but what do I look for?


----------



## Bubba (Oct 7, 2009)

Why not just email him and ask for pics of the boat? Or have you already done this? 

Far as the motor, Wouldn't hurt to ask for a on-the-water test drive if possible.


----------



## huntinfool (Oct 7, 2009)

Starts easily, and water out the pee tube. Take the cowling off and check the head and make sure it is not getting too hot. Make sure it goes into F&R easily. Make sure the choke works.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Oct 7, 2009)

Do a compression check on the motor. Any reading over 100psi is ok but both cylinders should be within 10% of each other.


----------



## bobberboy (Oct 7, 2009)

Thanks everybody. The owner wasn't able to upload picks for some reason. I just wanted to avoid a wasted trip if possible. Overall I understand an Evinrude to be a pretty reliable motor - yes? What about the year or the HP, does anyone know of some reason why this particular vintage of motor would raise any red flags? Any motor history guru's out there?


----------



## CarlF (Oct 8, 2009)

Yes, that evinrude is a very reliable, tough & easy to work on motor. 
My only comment on the rig is that 15hp on a 1542 is a little low on HP. It will probably plane without a heavy load but dont expect much speed. Other than that probably a good rig. I run an 18hp on my 1440 (rated for 20) and would not want any less.
BTW: It has a 42" bottom width & 62" beam, based on the current Alumacraft specs:
https://alumacraft.com/jon-boats/1542.php


----------



## bassboy1 (Oct 8, 2009)

Great motor. Will run forever with minimal care, but it is a tad small for that hull. I run an older 40 on a somewhat heavy 1542 (really the equivalent of a modern 30 - 35 hp), and it will get me 25 - 30 mph depending on condition of prop, and load. A 15 will just barely plane your hull, I suspect, and get you 12 so mph.


----------



## bobberboy (Oct 9, 2009)

Thanks everybody. I think I'll let this one go. I haven't looked at it but don't really want to deal with buying an outfit and then selling the motor to get another, bigger one.


----------



## danmyersmn (Oct 9, 2009)

bobberboy said:


> Thanks everybody. I think I'll let this one go. I haven't looked at it but don't really want to deal with buying an outfit and then selling the motor to get another, bigger one.




I found your new project! 

https://www.lakestatefishing.com/modules/newbb/viewtopic.php?topic_id=30262&forum=104


----------



## jasper60103 (Oct 9, 2009)

There are plenty of tinnie combos (motor, boat and trailer) for under $1500, and many under $1000 in Minnesota. Were you looking for a duck hunting rig or just prefer flat bottom? I think that duck blind added a lot to the cost.


----------



## bobberboy (Oct 11, 2009)

danmyersmn said:


> bobberboy said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks everybody. I think I'll let this one go. I haven't looked at it but don't really want to deal with buying an outfit and then selling the motor to get another, bigger one.
> ...



Thanks for that! I am so lucky not to have a garage or worse yet a pole barn. I have seen about six boats lately I would love to buy and fix up. Your suggestion is a little on the big side for me - especially for getting into the lily pads...


----------



## bobberboy (Oct 11, 2009)

jasper60103 said:


> There are plenty of tinnie combos (motor, boat and trailer) for under $1500, and many under $1000 in Minnesota. Were you looking for a duck hunting rig or just prefer flat bottom? I think that duck blind added a lot to the cost.



I emailed the guy and he would sell without the blind. I am getting lazy these days because there is so much I can learn on the internet but there was no pic with this ad so I didn't go see it. I have to say that I don't understand why someone would list a boat on Craig's List without a pic. Gas is too expensive and time too precious to go running all over the place to look at boats that I haven't at least seen a pic of first. I listed mine last week and am just going to bide my time. There are a lot of boats available at the moment and if it waits till spring, that's ok too. I suppose prices might be better now as people don't want to store for the winter, but I'm in no hurry. I have a couple others in mind - more expensive but look to be nice outfits. One's at a dealer and too much money and the other is a private party. I haven't been able to go look because the recent snow and freeze caught me by surprise and I had to get some outdoor things dealt with. Hopefully there is some fall left and I'll be out and about again.


----------

